

Technical Partner for Start up - shaqqs

Most of us wanna start a web company and half of those maybe 90% have one problem DONT KNOW CODING..
i was thinking wat if a group of hacker start a company to partner with such wanna be for money.
Start up has steps.you can charge for each step.If you dont wanna continue just stop.
For example.
I want be make a startup and i come to this company.
First they charge $1000 and help me figure out the detailed technical need,scaling issue and other initial technical things.
If i wanna continue they charge like another $1000 for MVP(marketing,business model and all other aspect other than technical not included).
If you still wanna continue want want to add features you can negotiate future expense in modules.   
I know that a hacker wont like the concept and its more like outsourcing but there aren't many outsourcing company seen to work with low budget start up.Even from a learning point of view when your working with pro on your first project i will be more effective.
======
shaqqs
For me making a start up is like making my dream home.I know how the
doors,windows,rooms and every single thing will feel like.But no matter how
much i know and want to make it.I need a architect to design my idea and a
contractor to make it for me.They don't say u should learn it and make it ur
self. I Respect the fact the coder,hacker and developer are bless with the
talent to do coding. Start up need a different type of coding it not something
a beginner can learn and code.I hate the fact the coders think coding is so
simple and everyone can do it.I am a mechanical Engineer and m sure doing a
NDT test is the easiest thing on world.Not the case for your. Dont
underestimate coding,It just like any other profession in which one few are
good. You know i tried learning coding and you know wat i realized.I want to
learning in the process my doing my first web project will help me learn. I
dont want to underestimate.But having a idea for you dream house or car or
food or any other thing is not simple.There are hard working professional
doing it everyday.The problem with web is people from every field use it so
its common for those people to find a problem they want to solve. Thank you
and peace :-)

------
nibo
Shaqqs, I do see your point. However I personally believe creating a start-up
is more similar to an on-going process and constant dialogue between the
founders. It's hard to think about building a start-up as a restaurant menu. I
think the last point of this essay by pg explains a lot
<http://paulgraham.com/founders.html>

~~~
shaqqs
For me making a start up is like making my dream home.I know how the
doors,windows,rooms and every single thing will feel like.But no matter how
much i know and want to make it.I need a architect to design my idea and a
contractor to make it for me.They don't say u should learn it and make it ur
self. I Respect the fact the coder,hacker and developer are bless with the
talent to do coding. Start up need a different type of coding it not something
a beginner can learn and code.I hate the fact the coders think coding is so
simple and everyone can do it.I am a mechanical Engineer and m sure doing a
NDT test is the easiest thing on world.Not the case for your. Dont
underestimate coding,It just like any other profession in which one few are
good. You know i tried learning coding and you know wat i realized.I want to
learning in the process my doing my first web project will help me learn. I
dont want to underestimate.But having a idea for you dream house or car or
food or any other thing is not simple.There are hard working professional
doing it everyday.The problem with web is people from every field use it so
its common for those people to find a problem they want to solve. Thank you
and peace :-)

